
The Voice of Casablanca - tintinnabula
https://www.thenation.com/article/morocco-faradjallah-attarazat-addahabia-habibi-funk-album-review/
======
onyva
It’s interesting that in Israel there’s a big revival of Arabic music
interpreted by 2nd 3rd generation Israelites, (who grow up with this music at
home but had no other exposure in media, because of the complete dominance and
mostly enforced Eastern European culture.)

The difference is that it’s not a fusion of western and Arabic style, rather
sort of traditional and popular Arabic music covered authentically, with a
contemporary production quality, if I can say that.

Here’s a great example:

Dhub Utfatar - Dudu Tassa& The Kuwaitis

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=ihKhPRt_lUE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=ihKhPRt_lUE)

From an album by Dudu Tassa which his own covers of Iraqi classics is getting
very positive reviews from listeners familiar with the originals.

